# exDialer eingefangen



## djordan (10 Februar 2004)

Hallo,
welche Kosten sind zu erwarten, wenn jener Dialer unbemerkt eine Verbindung zu 006749990121 für 1m40s aufgebaut hat?
Ist mir aufgefallen, als meine DSL-Routerverbindung gestoppt wurde und anschließend die Lampchen meines Faxmodems heftig flackerten.
Da es sich nicht um eine 0190-Nummerhandelt, sondern eine Auslandsverbindung, werde ich wohl zahlen müssen, obwohl völlig unbemerkt?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen über Tips, wie ich eine doch nicht gerechtfertigte Zahlung vermeiden kann. Da ich die Telefonrechnung selbst einzahle, könnte ich den strittigen Betrag ggf. rauskürzen.

Dietrich


----------



## Karsten_HOM (11 Februar 2004)

*EXDIALER*

Hallo Du,

ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du weiter unten meinen Eintrag mit dem Namen EXDIALER, Online Dialer gelesen hast.

Bei mir hat das ganze max 3 Minuten gedauert, wenn überhaupt, bis ich das alles unterbrechen, löschen usw. konnte. Auf der Telefonrechnung wurde mir das ganze mit rund 50 Euro brutto berechnet. Laut der Regulierungsbehörde rechnet diese Nummer mit einer Viertelstundentaktung ab. Kannst Du mir bitte verraten, auf welcher Webseite Du Dir den Dialer eingefangen hast? Kam bei Dir auch kein Abfragefenster, auf dem Du was bestätigen oder so konntest? Bitte schreibe schnell zurück. Ist echt dringend bei mir, da ich auch vorhabe eine Strafanzeige zu erstellen und bei der Telekom bei der letzten Rechnung diese rund 50 Euro abgezogen hatte.

Falls noch nicht geschehen, kannst Du ja auch mal meinen Beitrag zu dem Thema durchlesen und was mir halt passiert ist.

Ciao Karsten


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

djordan schrieb:
			
		

> ... 006749990121 für 1m40s aufgebaut hat?...


Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer, am 11.02.04/13.30 Uhr  - war denn bei Dir überhaupt eine Verbindung zustande gekommen oder hatte lediglich das Modem gerödelt und versucht eine Verbindung zu erreichen? Die DTAG schaltet den Zugang aus dem deutschen Festnetz zu EMSAT-Nummern, die aufgrund von Beschwerden auffällig geworden sind, ab. Und wenn da eine Verbindung war, dann dürfte diese knapp 4 € für die 1,4 min kosten.


----------



## Qoppa (11 Februar 2004)

@ anna

00674 ist wohl wieder die "Nauru-Connection" ...

Weißt Du Genaueres, wie hier technisch die Verbindung läuft, und vor allem wer wofür eigentlich die Verbindungsentgelte erhält?? Das Ganze ist ja sehr dubios, und ich habe Zweifel, ob überhaupt eine Verbindung nach Nauru hergestellt wird.

@ djordan
es soll natürlich so aussehen, als wäre es eine internationale Telefonverbindung, jedoch ... Rechtlich ist wohl noch unklar, wie diese Fälle behandelt werden. Aber im Allgemeinen: wenn ein Dialer sich nicht über 0900 einwählt, ist er illegal!


----------



## djordan (11 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> djordan schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"EMSAT sagt mir nun gar nichts, erbitte Hinweis.

Der Dialer ist überhaupt erst aufgefallen, weil mein ZyXEL-Modem am internen S0 meiner Telefonanlage heftig flackerte (SD und RXD-LED, B1 und OH kostant on).
Ich habe das ISDN-Kabel sofort nach Bemerken rausgezogen.
Erst dann poppte ein Fenster auf:
"exDialer
Leider wurde Ihre kostenpflichtige Verbindung vom DFÜ-System getrennt.
Sie können zu dem Angebot zurückkehren, in dem Sie jetzt auf OK drücken.
(OK) (Abbrechen)"

Daraus schließe ich schon mal am Wortlaut, daß es sich um einen deutschsprachigen Dialer handelt.
Da meine Telefonlage für meine FAXnummer die Dialerverbindung protokolliert hat, nur davon kenne ich die Nummer, die von allein gewählt wurde, mit Fatum Uhrzeit und Dauer.
Ich habe der Nebenstelle erst jetzt sofort die Auslandswahlberechtigung in der Konfiguration verboten.

Wir werden wohl zwar keine Sammelklage machen können, aber ich habe die Hoffnung, daß wir Betroffenen uns gegenseitig als Zeugen benennen können, um zu untermauern, daß der Dialer zuvor NICHT gefragt hat bzw. sich überhaupt nicht zu erkennen gab.

Dietrich


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

djordan schrieb:
			
		

> EMSAT sagt mir nun gar nichts, erbitte Hinweis.


 Die Nummern werden nicht über die herkömmlichen Leitungen sondern via Satellit übertragen. Von Deutschland über einen italienischen Anbieter, von dem zu einer Luftschnittstelle, dann von einem zum anderen Satellit und dann wieder runter, in einen anderen Teil der Erde.


----------



## johinos (12 Februar 2004)

*Ausland oder Emsat?*

Bevor's durcheinandergeht: EMSAT sind 0088-Nummern http://lawgical.jura.uni-sb.de/archives/000197.html , während 00674-xxx oder 00246-xxx Auslandsnummern sind, die mit Satelliten erstmal nichts zu tun haben, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## technofreak (12 Februar 2004)

*Re: Ausland oder Emsat?*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor's durcheinandergeht: EMSAT sind 0088-Nummern http://lawgical.jura.uni-sb.de/archives/000197.html , während 00674-xxx oder 00246-xxx Auslandsnummern sind, die mit Satelliten erstmal nichts zu tun haben, wenn ich nicht irre.



korrekt


----------



## Karsten_HOM (14 Februar 2004)

*Was ist mit Abschaltung?*

Hallo, 

wer kann man denn näheres über die Abschaltung der genannten Nummern durch die Telekom sagen? 


Ciao Karsten


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

...womöglich die DTAG, doch die hüllt sich in Schweigen - auch ggü. den Behörden! Letztlich ist die T-Com nämlich auch als Geschädigte zu bewerten, da die Verbindungsentgelder bereits via Volumenabrechnung mit der Session geflossen sind und die renetenten Nichtzahler es der T-Com durch ihre Widersprüche nicht gerade einfach machen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass gerade aus diesem Grund die T-Com dazu geneigt ist, den Zugang aus dem deutschen Festnetz, für jede einzelne Nummer nach Bekanntwerden eines Schadens, durch Abschaltung zu verhindern.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist gestern etwas ähnliches passiert:

als ich im Internet surfte öffnete sich mal wieder irgendein Fenster (wie so oft!). Nachdem ich es geschlossen hatte gab es keine Probleme mehr.
Nur durch Zufall sah ich danach in das Menü Netzwerkeinstellungen, dort bemerkte ich, dass ein DFÜ - Eintrag angelegt wurde und zwar folgendermaßen:

Meine bisherige Verbindung: Freenet Powertarif.
Der Dialer änderte den Namen um in "Freenet Powertarif_OLD" und benannte eine Verbindung zu der Nummer 002463535467 als "Freenet Powertarif".

Meines Wissens nach habe ich mich unter dieser Nummer nicht ins Internet eingewählt, falls schon werde ich dies auf der nächsten Telefonrechnung sehen. :-(((

In diesem Fall habe ich vor Strafanzeige zu stellen. Allerdings ist mir von diesem Dialer und der dahinter steckenden Firma / Privatperson so gut wie nichts bekannt.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn Leute, die ähnliche Fälle zu berichten haben dies tun.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Meine bisherige Verbindung: Freenet Powertarif.
> Der Dialer änderte den Namen um in "Freenet Powertarif_OLD" und benannte eine Verbindung zu der Nummer 002463535467 als "Freenet Powertarif".


 Laß´ bitte unbedingt die Finger von Deinem PC - wenn Du das hier gelesen hast, gehst Du schnur straks mit der Kiste unterm Arm zu Deiner Polizei (möglichst gleich zu der Fachabteilung, die Computerkriminalität bearbeitet). Dort soll unbedingt eine Imagesicherung veranlasst werden.
Das was Du da behauptest, ist neben dem Starftatbestand des Computerbetruges auch die Datenveränderung und auch die Computersabotage, alles gem. StGB!

Das polizeiliche Aktenzeichen sollte Dir (zumindest vorerst) bei der Abwendung von Forderungen der T-Com helfen.
Die o. g. behördliche Imagesicherung wird Dir in einem evtl. bevorstehenden zivilen Verfahren weiter helfen.
Selbst wenn, was zu vermuten ist, die Polizei anhand der Sicherung keine gerichtsverwertbaren Beweise darbieten kann, könnte die selbe Sicherung nochmals von einem, durch ein ziviles Gericht bestellten, Gutachter letztlich zum Erfolg gegen unberechtigte Forderungen führen.


----------



## Qoppa (14 Februar 2004)

@ Gast

00246 ist die internationale Vorwahl von Diego Garcia (Insel im Indischen Ozean, auf der u.a. eine US-Basis liegt), - es handelt sich also wieder einmal um einen Fall, wo eine Auslandsverbindung zur Mehrwertnummer umfunktioniert wurde. Das ist in jedem Fall Betrug (neben den anderen von Anna aufgezählten Delikten), und zwar eindeutig organisierter Betrug, da mit Sicherheit mindestens eine große Telekom bzw. Carrier verwickelt ist, - der Dialerfritze muss ja von irgendwem sein Geld erhalten, und das geht nur, wenn derjenige, der den Löwenanteil des Verbindungsentgelts für 00246 ... vereinnahmt, ihm etwas abgibt. 

Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich ist, daß durch Deinen Dialer gar keine Verbindung nach Diego Garcia hergestellt wird, ist es diese internationale Dimension, die die Aufklärung schwer macht. Aber gerade deshalb ist eine kriminalpolizeiliche Ermittlung wichtig. Anhand der Daten auf Deinem Computer dürfte die Existenz eines solchen Dialers und die betreffende Nummer ja unzweifelhaft nachgewiesen werden. Wenn Deine Strafanzeige etwas bringen soll - was sehr zu hoffen ist -,  dann wäre es sicherlich gut, wenn Du ausführlich auf diese internationale Betrugsdimension hinweist und außerdem ein öffentliches Interesse an der Aufklärung deutlich machst (benutze mal die Suchfunktion und "Nauru" oder "Guinea"). "Gegen Unbekannt" dürfte genügen, - wer dahinter sitzt, kann ja erst die Ermittlung ergeben.

Viel Erfolg!

Nachtrag:
... und Diego Garcia ist wieder einmal so ein interessanter Fall (vergleiche auch  Guinea-Portugal Telecom ). Dort sitzen keine vergnügten Insulaner, die ihre Nummern für ein paar $$$ verhökern. Die Inselgruppe ist einzig und allein ein britisch-amerikanischer Militärstützpunkt (v.a. für die Bomberflotten im Einsatzgebiet Naher Osten):
http://www.suedasien.net/news/2002/juni/diego_garcia.htm
http://www.odci.gov/cia/publications/factbook/geos/io.html
http://www.dg.navy.mil/

Der gesamte Datenverkehr liegt in der Hand des internationalen (britischen) Telekomgiganten Cable & Wireless:
http://www.cwnetdg.io/

Nähere Auskünfte unter
[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

Ich habe auch den exDialer auf dem Rechner gehabt - gestern hatte ich eine Riesenüberraschung weil die Rechnung ins Haus gekommen ist. Über 200 Euro zu bezahlen.

Ich werde mir am Montag Rat von meinem Rechtsanwalt holen.

Vielleicht kann mir jetzt schon mal einer tipps geben ??

Danke !!!


----------



## Qoppa (14 Februar 2004)

@ matpol

... das übliche Prozedere (siehe Forum Links und die Ratschläge bei dialerschutz.de), also zunächst

- möglichst Beweise auf dem Computer sichern

- Telekomrechnung um den Betrag kürzen (Umsatzsteuer nicht vergessen!), auf dem Überweisungsträger vermerken, um welchen Posten es sich handelt, und dann brieflich (nachweisbar, am besten mit Einschreiben) die Gründe darlegen.

Es würde sicherlich nicht schaden, wenn Du Deinen Rechtsanwalt auf dieses Forum sowie www.dialerschutz.de und www.dialerundrecht.de hinweist, - nicht jeder Anwalt kennt sich in der Materie aus ... Vor allem da ja auch bei Dir vermutlich eine scheinbar normale Auslandsverbindung auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht (auch das von der Telekom anfordern).


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Februar 2004)

Zur Ergänzung


----------



## Karsten_HOM (16 Februar 2004)

*EX Dialer, Online Dialer*

Hallo,

habe mit beiden genannten Nummern zu tun gehabt, wie ihr in meinem Posting weiter unten lesen konntet.

Da sich bei Aktivierung des Programms Online Dialer, dieses Programm mit EXDIALER in der Registry einnistet, könnte doch ein Zusammenhang bestehen, obwohl es 2 unterschiedliche Nummern sind. Bin erst auf den Online Dialer aufmerksam geworden, nachdem mir Herr H.  von der Regulierungsbehörde in Meschede sagte, wo ich überall suchen bzw. nach was ich suchen sollte. Er meinte halt, daß sich ja ein Dialer meistens so ein paar Tage vorher auf dem System einnistet, bevor er aktiviert wird. Dieser EXDIALER startete am 27.12. und naja ich konnte aber mit dem Namen nix weiteres finden. Ich konnte aber am 24.12., praktisch wohl so als Weihnachtsgeschenk, bei der Suche nach EXE Dateien diesen Online Dialer finden. 

Obwohl es mit den 2 Nummern eher ungewöhnlich wäre, daß es der gleiche Dialer wäre, sieht die Regulierungsbehörde irgendwie doch einen Zusammenhang, da sich dieser Online Dialer in der Registry mit EX-Dialer verewigt.

Ciao Karsten

_Persönliche Daten editiert sieh NUB tf/Mod _


----------



## virenscanner (16 Februar 2004)

> ... daß sich ja ein Dialer meistens so ein paar Tage vorher auf dem System einnistet, bevor er aktiviert wird.


Das "meistens" halte ich allerdings für ein "Gerücht".


----------



## technofreak (16 Februar 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > ... daß sich ja ein Dialer meistens so ein paar Tage vorher auf dem System einnistet, bevor er aktiviert wird.
> 
> 
> Das "meistens" halte ich allerdings für ein "Gerücht".



d´accord , das ist sogar eine ganz seltene Ausnahme , mir ist bei einigen hundert Dialern 
noch keiner über die Füße gelaufen.....


----------



## djordan (9 März 2004)

Ich hatte ja geschrieben, daß ich mir am 10.2.04 einen Auslandsdialer
mit der Rufnummer 006749990121 für 1m40s aufgebaut hat? 

Heute kam die Telefonrechnung.
Ich soll für 2min 2x1,49EUR, also 2,98EUR bezahlen.
Ich bin erleichtert, hatte ich doch befürchtet, jener Auslandsdialer stelle mir gleich mit 15-Min.-Taktung einen erheblich höheren Betrag in Rchnung.

Es widerstrebt mir, die durch betrug zustandegekommene Verbindung zu bezahlen.
Doch ich denke, der Aufwand für Beweissicherung, Einschreibebrief mit Rückschein und ggf. sogar Rechtsanwalt steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Schaden?
Ich denke, ich sollte den Betrag als Lehrgeld verbuchen und zahlen?

Dietrich


----------



## Chemiker (10 März 2004)

Is schon ein paar Tage her, aber diese Einwahlversuche des Auslandsdialer hatten wir auch: 
  UNBEMERKT !!   

Bis auf den Dialerschutz!  
Oder soll ich doch besser sagen: Weil wir DSL-pur haben (kein isdn-fax), hat sich der dialer totgewählt. :wall: 

Für alle, die noch auf der Suche nach dem Dialer sind, guckst Du am Ende. :lupe: 

Wie man sieht, ist der Dialer nicht dumm. Es werden alle Möglichkeiten der Vorwahlen benutzt, um eine Verbindung herzustellen, bzw. es wird kein Versuch unterlassen, Schutzeinrichtungen zu umgehen. :bash: 

An allen restlichen Fronten in Sachen Dialerforderungen/(...)/Intrum/Q1/MCN/etc. herrscht bei uns trügerische Stille.  :gaehn: 

Gruß,
Chemiker
 :schreiben:

_- Das Wählen der Nummer "002463412597" durch die Anwendung "C:\xxx\xxx\xxx\058931de.*x*" wurde blockiert, da keine Entscheidung getroffen wurde.

- Das Wählen der Nummer "9,002463412597" durch die Anwendung "C:\xxx\xxx\xxx\058931de.*x*" wurde blockiert, da keine Entscheidung getroffen wurde.

- Das Wählen der Nummer "0,01033006749990122" durch die Anwendung "C:\xxx\xxx\xxx\058931de.*x*" wurde blockiert, da keine Entscheidung getroffen wurde._

Diese Einwahlversuche wurden innerhalb von *7 sek.* durchgeführt !!


----------



## Fallbeil (10 März 2004)

*@ djordan*

An Djordan:

Wenn Du den Dialer noch auf Deinem Rechner hast: Gehe bitte zur Polizei und laß eine Datensicherung machen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ist für JEDEN gesicherten Dialer dankbar! :bussi:  Wenn Du den Rechner dringend wieder zurückhaben mußt, bitte darum, die Sicherung binnen kurzer Frist anzufertigen, notfalls über einen privaten Sachverständigen.

Wenn der Dialer allerdings nicht mehr auf dem Rechner ist, lohnt der Aufwand - eine Anzeige - nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2004)

*Re: EXDIALER*



			
				Karsten_HOM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Du,
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du weiter unten meinen Eintrag mit dem Namen EXDIALER, Online Dialer gelesen hast.
> 
> ...




Hallo 
Habe auch diesen exdialer irgendwo eingefangen.
Der hat sich dann selbstständig nach beenden des smart-surfers eingewählt.
Nach kurzer Zeit habe ich das dann bemerkt.
Muss jetzt für 8 Minuten 11 Euro löhnen.
Habe dann meine registry durchforstet und hoffe ihn gelöscht zu haben.
Wer hat noch Tips. Schaue wieder rein.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 März 2004)

Der Tipp:
Nachrichten lesen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2004)

Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> An allen restlichen Fronten in Sachen Dialerforderungen/(...)/Intrum/Q1/MCN/etc. herrscht bei uns trügerische Stille.  :gaehn:



***




			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tipp:
> Nachrichten lesen.




Je länger es still bleibt, desto besser für die Senores, haben sie Zeit sich mit der neuen Regierung zu arrangieren...


----------

